# Help with info



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 31, 2021)

Anyone know anything about a bottle with J.A. Lindsey Columbus G.A on it? Shaped like a coke bottle. Super thick glass cannot find any other makers marks or info on the bottle ? I haven’t cleaned it so the pics are hard to make out but here are some pics


----------



## logan.the.collector (Mar 31, 2021)

All I can say is it looks like it has an applied top so its gotta be 1910 ish or older. Other than that, I'm not really sure as what the value is or the history behind the bottle itself. Really cool looking bottle though, nice find.


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 31, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> All I can say is it looks like it has an applied top so its gotta be 1910 ish or older. Other than that, I'm not really sure as what the value is or the history behind the bottle itself. Really cool looking bottle though, nice find.


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you I took a crayon and used it to make the lettering stand out


----------



## Cokecounty21 (Mar 31, 2021)

After using a crayon to make the letters stand out


----------

